# Canning sausage



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

I love my breakfast and the one thing I would miss is sausage. I have canned deer and beef but never tried a pre-cooked meat. Has anybody taken a link type sausage like Hormel brown & serve links and canned them?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya can can hotdogs an I've read bout cannin sausage so it should be doable.

I'd say it would have ta be pressure canned followin the rules fer yer area.


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

Old Coot, everything I do is with the pressure canner. I'll check the hot dot recipe, shouldn't be any different with sausage except maybe some more fat, but thats OK. Thanks


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have never done "link" sausage but I did find this ... Looks to be the same as the patties.

Shape ground pork in to patties or 3 to 4 inch links . Cook until lightly browned. Drain. Pack hot sausage into hot jars, leaving 1-inch headspace. Ladle hot broth over sausage, leaving 1-inch headspace. Remove air bubbles. Adjust two-piece caps. Process pints 1 hour and 15 minutes, quarts 1 hour and 30 minutes, at 10 pounds pressure in a steam-pressure canner."


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

exactly what Andi stated, it's in the bible of canning books, page 58 of the ball blue book.


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody.


----------

